# New hedgehog - Scabs around base of quills



## Abbieshedgie (Dec 21, 2014)

I brought home my new hedgehog two days ago she is currently 7 weeks and 5 days old and is quilling while handling her i noticed a few small scabs around the base of some of her quills and was wondering if i should be worried about mites or is this normal? also if anyone has any advice on how to make her more comfortable throughout this process?
Thanks


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Could you possibly post some pictures of the scabs? Are they coming off with the quills, or left on her skin after the quills have fallen out? 

Also, there are a ton of helpful tips under different threads on how to handle a hedgehog while they're quilling. Oatmeal baths help with the dry skin, and being very gentle with handling your hedgie's back helps too since their skin is very sensitive during quilling. Definitely search the forum for some tips


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Any time your hedgie shows sign of injury, you should take them to a vet. Blood ANYWHERE is not common or ok. Please take your little one to a vet. If it really has only been a few days, contact your breeder. Any reputable breeder will have a health guarantee that covers to first couple of weeks. If it is mites or an infection, your breeder should also be warned in case it's on the rest of their herd.


----------



## Abbieshedgie (Dec 21, 2014)

after a trip to the vet today i was told she is fine and is just due to her quilling and having dry skin so have done an oatmeal bath to try and help her through it thanks for your advice


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

I found that putting a few drops of oil on the skin also helps a lot!! Try olive oil or flax seed oil


----------



## Abbieshedgie (Dec 21, 2014)

will do thanks


----------

